# VBForums CodeBank > Codebank - Game Programming >  [VB6] Time Based Movement

## Jacob Roman

This program will show you how to properly pull off Time Based Movement, which is necessary for games so you can allow your sprites to move the same speed on all computers (slow and fast) in realtime.

----------

